# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > [Question] Wireman's Licence - Unit Standards

## moodlerr

Good day, 

From what i understand the following requirements must be met in order to get my wiremans licence:

1. Meet the academic requirements
2. Pass installation rules paper 1 and 2
3. Produce/pass unit standards?

My question is around the unit standards. How do i go about getting it? is there a cost attached to it?

I have already passed paper 1 and im writing paper 2 in april 2013. Do i need to wait until i pass paper 2 before i can start with the unit standards?

Just looking for some guidance and any advice or contact details of people who can help will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dave A

Are you a trade tested electrician? I don't see any practical experience in your 1, 2, 3.

----------


## moodlerr

> Are you a trade tested electrician? I don't see any practical experience in your 1, 2, 3.


Hey

No i am not a trade tested electrician, i am an electrical design engineer (studied at ukzn).

----------


## moodlerr

Hey again

Im looking to do my 3 phase unit standards. Anyone know of a reliable assessor i can contact in the JHB area to have them completed?

Warm regards
Ravi Moodley

----------


## Pieter00

Hi, go and check out this site. http://www.independent-inspectors.co.za/ his name is Nico and can help you with the unit standards and has classes on Saturday's in krugersdorp. He's very qlued up and can help you all the way

----------


## TanyaH

Hi, my husband qualified in Zimbabwe, has over 20 years working experience as an Electrician. We moved to SA after 10yrs in the UK and SAQA have certified his qualifications as an N4.

He would like to get his SA wiremans (3 phase) but really has not been given a straight answer by anyone. He registered for a 10wk course for units 1 and 2 (Saturdays only) but it really proved to be too much to handle!!!

I have been doing some reading and found something about him applying under Section 28 due to his experience? What would this entail? If it means he still has to write exams, can anyone recommend a course with a good reputation/pass rate in the West Rand?

Really need some advice!!!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Pieter00

Hi, first step is to pass you paper 1 & 2 installation rules. Once he got it see the website i posted under this topic and give Nico a call. The course he will do with him is 4 Saturday's and then a practice. He will be the best option. Migority of electrical training center's in gauteng will also do this and the FET college should be able to recommend someone.

----------


## Pieter00

Please view this site. All your answers is available on it wit the registration documents. He's very good at what he does. http://www.independent-inspectors.co.za/

----------


## TanyaH

Thank you Pieter, appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## W-TDMI

> Hi, my husband qualified in Zimbabwe, has over 20 years working experience as an Electrician. We moved to SA after 10yrs in the UK and SAQA have certified his qualifications as an N4.
> 
> He would like to get his SA wiremans (3 phase) but really has not been given a straight answer by anyone. He registered for a 10wk course for units 1 and 2 (Saturdays only) but it really proved to be too much to handle!!!
> 
> I have been doing some reading and found something about him applying under Section 28 due to his experience? What would this entail? If it means he still has to write exams, can anyone recommend a course with a good reputation/pass rate in the West Rand?
> 
> Really need some advice!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi TanyaH.
If you say 20Years working experience, is there by any way a chance that he has a Trade certificate even if its from Zim? If not thats the first step is to get your husband to Qualify as a tradesman. Section 28 is the best option for him as it is done under experience as you mentioned. For that you need a traceable company letterhead stating your husbands experience. This way of registering is in the process of being discarded so it wont be a option for long anymore. The other option is to do a RPL (recognition of prior learning) at a institution that are registered for that and then do you normal Section 13 trade. After the trade they will need you to do Installation rules (P1&2). Then you need to do WESETA certificate for testing and inspecting (with which we can help). Only now can we apply for his license from DOL. Hope this will help. W-TDMI

----------


## W-TDMI

> Hey again
> 
> Im looking to do my 3 phase unit standards. Anyone know of a reliable assessor i can contact in the JHB area to have them completed?
> 
> Warm regards
> Ravi Moodley


Hi Ravi

Did you come right or do you need more assistance?

W-TDMI

----------


## moodlerr

Good morning Everyone

I have tried to do my unit standards with  http://www.independent-inspectors.co.za.

R5000 and more than a year later, i have still not recieved my letter from Eceta. I strongly recommend you do not go to them for any training that requires Eceta to issue certificates as they are no longer registered.

Take care

----------


## W-TDMI

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Do you have any results or feedback from them (independent). If so I can help with your certificates from the WESETA. Just check if you have  any info regarding your results and forward to me: wynand@tdmi.co.za

Regards
Wynand

----------


## simpaeric

Hi 

I am qualified electrician, my request is can anyone help me with P1 and P2 quetions & memos. I have just registered for a wiremans licence but now dont material please help.

----------


## Bongie_M

Hi 
try P&T Technology in Germistion you cn also Google them ul get info

----------


## maVezy

Hi I have completed my installation rules P1 & P2 and I am trade tested now I need to do my Unit Standards but I don't know where to do it in Durban

Please help

----------


## W-TDMI

Hi maVezy. You just missed us. We did a course at Transnet in June. We would like to assists you. Please make contact so we can share some dates on upcoming courses.

----------

